# Chest Freezer On Carpet?



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Why not just throw down the plywood and put the freezer on that? I'd be more concerned about the 2x4 leave crush spots on the carpet. The plywood would distribute the weight over a large area.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If you have a garage, throw it in there. Otherwise just build a concrete pad, then cover with a couple of tarps to protect.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Where does a freezer come into play in beer making?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

The cedar will leave a stain, there is no perfectly dried lumber anymore, And any moisture in the wood will eventually seep out. And if the compressor for the freezer ever leaks, tsk tssk, Is the freezer at all rusty on the bottom?

Just lay down the 4x8 by at least 1/2 ply and forget it. 

ED


----------



## cbzdel (May 11, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Where does a freezer come into play in beer making?


It will be a fermentation chamber. Rather than a chest freezer think of it more along the lines of a small temperature regulated room. You hook up a accurate dual stage thermostat to it, add your heat source and you have yourself an tiny insulated room that both heats and cools. Temp control is important if you want be be able to recreate a batch, as temp swings will adjust the flavor. If you do not have a way to replicate the temp you ferment at the chances of your beer tasting the same each time are very slim.


----------



## cbzdel (May 11, 2010)

If I lay down a sheet of plywood, can this damage the carpet in any way?

I have never though about what potentially could "leak" from a chest freezer, I am just thinking worse case...

Its brand new with no rust, so would it be OK just to set on the carpet as it?? Am I looking to much into this, for a non-existent problem??


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Depending on the heat source, you might get slight scorching of the carpet right under the motor if it is plugged in to work as a freezer, or however you are going to control your temperature during fermentation.

You might use a hardi-board sheet instead.


ED


----------



## cbzdel (May 11, 2010)

The two popular options for heat are a "paint can heater" which pretty much a lightbulb installed inside a unused paint can, it radiates a low heat.. Second option is a heater belt.. There are other options as well..

Its not a serious heat though, its just a gradual low heat.. I think the low 70s would ever be as high and the temp would go....

Depending on my needs it could be used in the low 40s to low 70s, so we are not talking huge temps in either direction.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Sounds like a plan, enjoy your "home-brew. " 

Just keep the cannibus satavia out.

ED


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

cbzdel, if you are not a member of the Home brew talk forum http://www.homebrewtalk.com/ , I suggest you check in there and see what others are doing. If you are a member, they would be the best ones to tell you how they handled this particular situation.

The thing is that using the freezer during the fermentation process. It will stink up the whole house. And not in a good way if the batch goes bad.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Check out Ram Board at the box store.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

How big is the chest freezer? If it is a small one, Wally world has metal drip trays in the automotive dept made to slide under cars (approx 2'x4'). Our small chest freezer will easily fit on that.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/ATP-Extra-Large-Oil-Drip-Pan/16778234

Don't know what is up with those online prices though!?!


----------

